#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διαγραφή από ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Dplanner

Εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα διαγραφής από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή παύσης (αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο). Πρόκειται να εργαστώ ως υπάλληλος σε ΝΠΔΔ που ζητά άτομο ΠΕ (γενικά-οχι μηχανικό). Τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση με την ασφάλεια, δεδομένου ότι ο φορέας αυτός ασφαλίζει τους υπαλλήλους στο ΙΚΑ..? Υπάρχει δυνατότητα μεταφοράς από το ένα ταμείο στο άλλο και αν ναι τι γίνεται με τις εισφορές που έχω καταβάλλει ως τώρα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Για να διαγραφείς από το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πρέπει να διαγραφείς από το ΤΕΕ.
Υπάρχει σχετικό έντυπο αίτησης στο ΤΕΕ.
Αν διαγραφείς από το ΤΕΕ, νομίζω ότι το ΤΕΕ δεν σε εγγράφει ξανά στο μητρώο του αν αλλάξεις γνώμη κάποια στιγμή, πράγμα εντελώς παράλογο και άδικο.

Γιατί όμως να διαγραφείς;
Μπορείς να προσληφθείς ως μισθωτός στο ΝΠΔΔ που αναφέρεις και ακόμα και αν η θέση που αναφέρεις δεν έχει να κάνει σχέση με το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, να συνεχίσεις να είσαι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στο οποίο και θα πληρώνονται από σένα και τον εργοδότη σου οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.
Αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος μετά την 31.12.1992 όπως και υποθέτω, δεν κάνεις τίποτα εκτός από το να ενημερώσεις τον εργοδότη σου, να δηλώσει ο εργοδότης σου στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ότι πλέον είσαι μισθωτός και όχι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και να εγγραφείς στο ΙΚΑ όπου πληρώνεις και εσύ και ο εργοδότης σου κάποιες μικρές εισφορές, όχι για σύνταξη ή για ιατρική κάλυψη αλλά για ασθένεια κ.λπ.

----------

Dplanner

----------

